# Clomid an OPK's, do they work?



## Lula (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I've been prescribed Clomid by my doctor as I conceived very quickly on it last year.  So far for baby number two its not working, this is my last month on the Dr prescribed Clomid and next month I'll be back to hospital for follicle tracking.  

As this is my last month I've been using OPK's (digital ones) but getting negative readings.  Does this mean that the Clomid isn't working? How accurate are they? 

Thanks


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

I also use the clearblue digital as well as the clearblue monitor and they both work for me on clomid. I use the digital ones in the evening too, not just the morning. I also do my temperatures which confirms to me when i've ovulated.
I can't say whether clomid has worked for you or not unless you have the progesterone bloods taken i'm afraid. If you get a BFN this month then at least you know you will be monitored properly next month. Good luck xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi my 2nd time on clomid took me longer around 6 lots I think before I got my long awaited bfp. I did use ov strips and tbh I just used the cheep 1s 

Good look for your bfp xxxxx

Kelli


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you have PCOS then this may effect the results of OPKs but if not, then no harm in giving them a go but just to be aware that OPKs only detect the LH surge and not ovulation itself. You would usually ovulate around 36hrs after a definite positive OPK (but it can be anywhere between 12-48 hours after the surge).

Unlike a pregnancy test, ideally OPKs should be used in the afternoon because many women will get the LH surge in the morning but it can take several hours for it to synthesise and be detectable in your pee. Also, clomid can effect OPKs so don't use too soon after the last clomid pill.

Here's some useful information on best time to use OPKs, when using clomid and OPKs etc etc...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/opk.html

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/opk-faq.htm

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/clomid-opks.htm

Personally I wouldn't get too obsessed with using OPKs as the only definite way of confirming you've ovulated is by having a progesterone blood test and/or follicle tracking scans. If you're getting negative OPKs it could be that you're using at wrong time of day or that you're using on the wrong cycle day.

Are you having progesterone blood test ? This is often done on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly eg if ovulate on cd16 then get progesterone tested on cd23 etc
Good luck









Natasha

/links


----------

